# Friday 29th June - Machrihanish



## thecraw (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking for one to make up a 4 ball at Machrihanish. Bargain Â£12.50 green fee.

Leaving Glasgow/Renfrewshire area at 0930, tee time roughly 1300, golf a bite to eat on the way home in Tarbert.

Cheers.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

No one free and fancy a bargain?


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

Place taken by AMcC.


Champion :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Jun 22, 2012)

lol


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

You were offered grumpy chops!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2012)

Got a spare seat again if anyone is off and fancies a day trip.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 28, 2012)

That looks a fair drive to get there !


----------



## Val (Jun 28, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			That looks a fair drive to get there !
		
Click to expand...

It is, it is also worth the trip if you have a spare day


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			That looks a fair drive to get there !
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is and great roads too! After a weekend with friends there I travelled home by motorcycle while the rest of them drove. Great trip for me - frustrating for them - I was back in Edinburgh 2.5 hours quicker!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			It certainly is and great roads too! After a weekend with friends there I travelled home by motorcycle while the rest of them drove. Great trip for me - frustrating for them - I was back in Edinburgh 2.5 hours quicker!
		
Click to expand...

Bike with a set of clubs on your back, that I would like to see!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone? Bargain price but a full day out.

Weather looks not too bad at all! (for Scotland!)


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...lf-club.html?date=2012-06-29&type=uk#forecast


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Bike with a set of clubs on your back, that I would like to see!
		
Click to expand...

My dad told me that as a lad he used to get a lift down to the course on his mate's bike. He'd be pillion carrying two bags!

We'd actually gone surfing - which is even worse - but my board had hitched a ride on one of the cars.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Anyone? Bargain price but a full day out.

Weather looks not too bad at all! (for Scotland!)


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...lf-club.html?date=2012-06-29&type=uk#forecast

Click to expand...

Would love to but have 10.00 am tee time for our monthly medal. Another time for sure!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Would love to but have 10.00 am tee time for our monthly medal. Another time for sure!
		
Click to expand...

Medal shouldn't even have a look in for Machrihanish! That's a worse excuse than working when there are perfectly good "sickies" to be taken!!!



:cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Medal shouldn't even have a look in for Machrihanish! That's a worse excuse than working when there are perfectly good "sickies" to be taken!!!



:cheers:
		
Click to expand...



True enough, but I put my name down and it'd be bad form to pull out now. Besides, I shot 72 on Tuesday - I'm looking for a cut! (that's the kiss of death then)


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2012)

Just think about it for a minute though.

A nice wee drive through to the West along the M8 and as your passing the Govan cut off you can have a wee tear in your eye and turn off your Young Defenders CD for a minutes silence as you pass the former home of the club previously known as Glasgow Rangers!!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:



(sorry I couldn't resist it!)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just think about it for a minute though.

A nice wee drive through to the West along the M8 and as your passing the Govan cut off you can have a wee tear in your eye and turn off your Young Defenders CD for a minutes silence as you pass the former home of the club previously known as Glasgow Rangers!!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:



(sorry I couldn't resist it!)
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::thup:

I drive past when I go to visit my mum.... with a tear in my eye and lump in my throat!

:cheers:


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 29, 2012)

Enjoy the trip look forward to an update on the condition of the course now.


----------

